# ~Hi, HOLA, Dzien dobry~



## chiquilla_loca (Aug 28, 2008)

i'm a newbie from Birmingham... (Alabama that is)
my name is Sonia
i've been in awe since i've found this website, the tutorials are awesome!!!
i'm not much of a make-up wearer, mostly because i'm not sure how to make it look good on me.
but i still buy lots of make-up, cuz i'm intrigued by the color/glossiness/etc...
i'm into photography & art, and would love to learn how to make-up myself!

MAC make-up is gorgeous!

If you have any suggestions for me, please let me know.





Hi to 
everyone, ya'll are ~B~E~A~U~T~I~F~U~L~!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 28, 2008)

welcome


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey, Welcome!! I know everyone on here is so talented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm still in the learning stages lol


----------



## browneyedbaby (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to specktra! you have a very nice complexion, seems to me there's alot of different looks you can pull off with skin that flawless.


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

If you're looking for helpful suggestions, you should definitely head over to the Recommendations subforum.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks everyone!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_welcome to specktra! you have a very nice complexion, seems to me there's alot of different looks you can pull off with skin that flawless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
oh thanks for the compliment!
in that pic i'm wearing BE in fairly light...it does wonders on covering my many skin blemishes.


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanayhs* 

 
_





If you're looking for helpful suggestions, you should definitely head over to the Recommendations subforum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

thanks, i'll check it out!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 4, 2008)

*~*Welcome!!!*~*


----------

